# For the money, not a bad saw.



## jimr1cos (Mar 27, 2013)

3 years ago a Black Friday special brought the Skil delivered to my door for $70 .The cons listed by Dave are valid, but so are the pros. This was a great starter saw; I learned from it and have since upgraded. The Skil has a new home
in my son's garage


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

By "angled" cuts I assume you mean bevelled?


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

> By "angled" cuts I assume you mean bevelled?
> 
> - runswithscissors


Um, yes. I'll fix it. ;-)


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Got the same saw at Big Box when on sale for less than a hundred, which was my reason for purchasing it because I was just starting in woodworking at the time. I agree with you Dave, on each & every Pro & Con, nice review.
Looking back, there are some issues that would entice me to go another route: the freaky insert plate, and the poorly designed fence. As for table size, well, it is what it is when it comes to a table top saw.


----------



## laketrout36 (Nov 7, 2012)

Years ago I sold almost the same saw and was glad to see it go. It worked great for soft wood such as pine. Anything harder and the blade would move. More precisely the motor was mount was plastic and that would flex thereby giving an inaccurate cut.

Great saw for softwood projects. Hardwood projects I found were better suited to a different saw. Hopefully you have better luck.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

> Years ago I sold almost the same saw and was glad to see it go. It worked great for soft wood such as pine. Anything harder and the blade would move. More precisely the motor was mount was plastic and that would flex thereby giving an inaccurate cut.
> 
> Great saw for softwood projects. Hardwood projects I found were better suited to a different saw. Hopefully you have better luck.
> 
> - laketrout36


I should take a look at the motor mounts on mine. Hmm… I've noticed it cuts better with a new blade.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

> Hmm… I ve noticed it cuts better with a new blade.
> 
> - Dave Rutan


Yep. Don't they all?


----------



## RadioActiveRich (Apr 1, 2014)

Dave's assessment on this saw is dead on. Both his pros and cons are the same as I'd have written.

The only thing I'll add for those who might get this saw is that there is a defect you need to be aware of. If you use the safety hardware (riving knife etc) you need to be aware that the lever used to tighten it can be used with the lever (inside the saw) turned upward to tighten the knife. If you do this and then use the saw to cut a bevel with the blade raised more than half way up, the lever will push itself loose against the inside of the saw and the knife and all the attached hardware will just collapse. VERY bad if it happens in the middle of a cut.

If you don't raise the blade much or use it to cut angles, you won't likely ever see it, but it could sneak up on you when you finally do. You know? Once you're used to the saw and let your guard down. (Cue dramatic chord)

The two ways to avoid this problem are to remove the hardware altogether (which I suspect most people do) or make sure the lever that tightens the riving knife is used in the DOWN POSITION to tighten it. You can do this by just spinning it all the way around and then tightening. It'll be obvious once you try it.

Still and all, this is a GREAT saw for the money. My son and I use it a lot. Wish the fence was better, but you get what you pay for there I guess.

Thanks for the review Dave!!


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

> Dave s assessment on this saw is dead on. Both his pros and cons are the same as I d have written.
> 
> The only thing I ll add for those who might get this saw is that there is a defect you need to be aware of. If you use the safety hardware (riving knife etc) you need to be aware that the lever used to tighten it can be used with the lever (inside the saw) turned upward to tighten the knife. If you do this and then use the saw to cut a bevel with the blade raised more than half way up, the lever will push itself loose against the inside of the saw and the knife and all the attached hardware will just collapse. VERY bad if it happens in the middle of a cut.
> 
> ...


I'll have to check that on mine. I generally only use the riving knife, push sticks and common sense for safety equipment (aside from my eye, ear and lung protection), but it's still worth checking just in case. Thanks! -Dave


----------



## Okiemike (Feb 5, 2015)

I have this saw and I find the miter slots are are sloppy . I have been tempted to cut the four small tangs to clear the miter tracks however the tracks are under 3/4" so a good miter gage does not fit. I did make a sled for cuts, I found after several cuts the blade does not stay 90 deg to the top. I lock it using a small clamp in the slot. I tightened it once and found I couldn't tilt the blade at all. The fence does not set at 90 deg. So I I use a big carpenters square each time. My riveting knife has been removed way to much vibrations and it loosen up.
The insert plate is poor fit & the supports ( again tangs are very close to the top) which prevent you from making your own insert. No support if the insert is cut to clear the tangs.
Would I recommend this saw never.
Mike.
It's just my point of view. Again old school.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Curious why you'd rate it 5-stars with that list of drawbacks?


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

> Curious why you d rate it 5-stars with that list of drawbacks?
> 
> - knotscott


The stars show how happy I am with the saw, not how it compares to a Norm Abram special. I listed the good and the bad so that others would know about the saw's limitations and not think it was the end all be all of table saws just because I'm happy with it. Would I be happier with a slightly beefier saw? of course, but this is the one I could afford when I was getting into the hobby.


----------

